# Scott Oliphant's website



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2007)

Back in the day, SO had a great site. Now I can't access it. Did he move?


----------



## Sebastian Heck (May 27, 2007)

yeah, I guess he took it down because he had some of the stuff published since. I meant to ask him. I'll let you know.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2007)

Sebastian Heck said:


> yeah, I guess he took it down because he had some of the stuff published since. I meant to ask him. I'll let you know.



Cool. I have his latest book. I am waiting on the one on Revelation and Reason.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (May 28, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Cool. I have his latest book. I am waiting on the one on Revelation and Reason.



So do I! So am I! It'll take longer till we get it in Germany, though. Bummer....


----------



## Sebastian Heck (May 30, 2007)

Here it is: http://mysite.verizon.net/oliphint/index.htm


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 30, 2007)

Sebastian Heck said:


> Here it is: http://mysite.verizon.net/oliphint/index.htm



Thanks a lot.

As an aside, do you know what will be in the fourth edition of Van Til's Defense of the Faith? I was thinking that it was previously said to a re-editing of the first (longer) edition. Is that still the case?

CT


----------

